# bowel cramps and diarrhoea,



## MissScarlett (Apr 20, 2007)

I’m 19 weeks pregnant and for the past 5 days have been suffering from bowel cramps and diarrhoea, although mostly in the mornings and then it peters off during the day to come back again the next morning. This followed a bout of constipation and I may have overdone the fig eating and fruit juice but surely that would have worn off by now. *TMI* This morning I had all the cramping but only passed liquid *TMI*

I’m an endo sufferer and have endo and adhesions on my bowel and always suffered these symptoms before and during AF. Could my current symptoms be as a result of the baby moving around during the night and aggravating my uterus and bowel ?

I’ve always suffered from an irritable bowel and lots of things can set it off, especially stress but before I was pregnant I could take over the counter medication to help – usually Imodium and colpermin, but I can’t use either of these during pregnancy.

I’m waiting for a call back from the midwife but wondered if anyone can give me any advice – would be much appreciated.

Emma x


----------



## oink (Feb 22, 2004)

Hi

you seem to have answered your own question!!!!  

I'm sure a mixture of the figs and fruit juice isn't the best combination, especially if its an excessive intake, just limit both of them.

Also having IBS doesn't go away just because you are pregnant. There are also a lot of bugs going around at the moment, aybe you have one of these. Keep up your fluid intake and regulate the amount of figs/fruit juice that you drink and if you are still unwell, visit your GP just to check everything is ok

Let me know how you are feeling

Take care x


----------



## MissScarlett (Apr 20, 2007)

so sorry i didn't get chance to reply. I'd already left to see the midwife and wasn't on-line over the weekend.

Thank you for the advice. Turns out it was _probably _ an infection (i'm waiting for urine test result) although i am def going to go easy on the dried fruit. It's so hard getting that balance right 

I started feeling tons better on Sunday, although just as i was feeling better H came down it.

Emma x


----------

